# Phrag. April Fool 'Fool's Gold'



## Drorchid (Oct 20, 2014)

Still one of my favorites! Phrag. April Fool = Cardinale 'Birchwood' AM/AOS x besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS. We have a remake of this cross coming along (made with besseae 'Rob's Choice' AM/AOS) in the lab!













Robert


----------



## Ryan Young (Oct 20, 2014)

Very beefy, i like the intense pouch. 

Sent from my oneplus one


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 20, 2014)

Just perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruth (Oct 20, 2014)

> Very beefy, i like the intense pouch.



Me too!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## eaborne (Oct 20, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2014)

I love it!


----------



## abax (Oct 20, 2014)

Beautiful flowers. For heaven's sake, let us know if/when you have some
for sale! The colors are so harmonious...just perfect.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 21, 2014)

lovely


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 21, 2014)

Very, very nice !!!! Jean


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 23, 2014)

Update, with all 4 flowers open:









Robert


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 23, 2014)

Is this just one plant? If so, how big?


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 23, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> Is this just one plant? If so, how big?



Yes, one plant. It is in a 6" pot.

Robert


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 23, 2014)

Will have to swap out my cardinale birchwood for this...


----------



## SlipperNewbie (Oct 23, 2014)

Just added it to my "orchids I want" list. Simply beautiful!


----------



## eaborne (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh my!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 23, 2014)

What a beautiful display!


----------



## John M (Oct 23, 2014)

That really is stunning, Robert!


----------



## kellyincville (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow! What a beauty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 24, 2014)

magnificent!


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 24, 2014)

A real stunner!! Excellent!


----------



## Stella (Oct 24, 2014)

:smitten: Amazing!!!!!!!!!! I'm jealous.....


----------



## Carkin (Oct 24, 2014)

Sweeeeet!!!


----------



## raymond (Oct 25, 2014)

Wow Very nice


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 29, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids!*X's2!!*


----------



## NYEric (Oct 29, 2014)

Yes!


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 29, 2014)

That one is so beautiful. Hope you have some for sale someday.


----------



## chrismende (Oct 30, 2014)

This plant is truly delightful! I'd give it a whole bench!


----------



## TDT (Oct 30, 2014)

Lovely display. I'll be watching for one of these too...


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 30, 2014)

Migrant13 said:


> That one is so beautiful. Hope you have some for sale someday.



once in a while we will have some divisions for sale, so keep checking our website.

https://www.orchidweb.com/products/phrag-april-fool-fools-gold-division~2829.html

I believe last time we were selling divisions, we were selling them for $ 350 each. 
Also we will have a new batch of seedlings coming in the near future, made with the identical parents (Cardinale 'Birchwood' AM/AOS x besseae 'Rob's Choice' 4N AM/AOS), so some of these will be very similar. I will post a link, once they are up for sale.

Robert


----------



## eteson (Oct 30, 2014)

Robert, certainly it is a very nice plant. I can imagine that eventually it is going to be awarded.
I just noticed that it was made using (Cardinale 'Birchwood' 3N x besseae 'Rob's Choice' 4N) it must be aneuriploid, right?

I remember other of your crosses made with 3N plants. Is common to find a 3N plant fertile or compatible?

Thank you so much


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 30, 2014)

eteson said:


> Robert, certainly it is a very nice plant. I can imagine that eventually it is going to be awarded.
> I just noticed that it was made using (Cardinale 'Birchwood' 3N x besseae 'Rob's Choice' 4N) it must be aneuriploid, right?
> 
> I remember other of your crosses made with 3N plants. Is common to find a 3N plant fertile or compatible?
> ...



Yes, you are correct. I actually counted the chromosomes of this clone ('April Fool') and it was 2 chromosomes short of being a true tetraploid, so yes, it is an aneuploid. 
We have found that a lot of 3N plants tend to be sterile, but if you cross them onto a tetraploid parent (like in this case), they can produce some offspring. Actually we have been able to use this 'April Fool' clone as a parent a few times as well (although it is a reluctant breeder). We have been able to backcross it to besseae 'Rob's Choice' to make Phrag. Jimmy Hendrix. One of those plants I counted the chomosomes, and it turned out to be a Pentaploid! (2n = 5x)! The genetics gets kind of complicated when we are dealing with that many generations..

Phrag. Jimmy Hendrix (2n = 5x):




We have also been able to cross it to a 2N Phrag. fischeri, to make Phrag. Foolerish. 




Robert


----------



## eteson (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Robert, 
This is Very, very, interesting. 
BTW the Foolerish seems to me gorgeous!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 30, 2014)

eteson said:


> BTW the Foolerish seems to me gorgeous!



I bought one a few years ago and, yes, it is gorgeous!


----------



## abax (Oct 31, 2014)

I think Robert is such a tease! For shame, showing us such beautiful plants
that we can't get our hands on now. Oooooh noooooo!


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 31, 2014)

The Phrag Foolerish is stunning!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 31, 2014)

abax said:


> I think Robert is such a tease! For shame, showing us such beautiful plants
> that we can't get our hands on now. Oooooh noooooo!



Lol! With all these plants I see you loving, you're going to have to extend your greenhouse

Yes, I think Robert is going to need to make a waiting list for seedlings!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Nov 1, 2014)

Charles, I've got plenty of room for two more 6' x 4' benches. I build my
own benches and it hardly takes any time at all. Bring the beauties on!

Great idea...waiting list for seedlings. Robert could sell them all right here without
too much trouble.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm a great enabler 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

